# Word for the day  nascent



## Josiah (Feb 3, 2015)

[h=1]nascent[/h]Syllabification: nas·centPronunciation: /ˈnāsənt   
, ˈnasənt   
/
[h=2]Definition of _nascent_ in English:[/h][h=3]ADJECTIVE[/h]1(Especially of a process or organization) just coming into existence and beginning to displaysigns of future potential:_the nascent space industry_


----------



## oakapple (Feb 3, 2015)

As in nascent moon [just appearing in the sky.]


----------



## Josiah (Feb 3, 2015)

Dictionary.com offers alternative pronunciations. [*nas*-_uh_ nt, *ney*-s_uh_ nt]   I prefer the 2nd.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 3, 2015)

nascent heat. The heat that changes 32F ice into 32F water.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 3, 2015)

[h=1]Nascent state (chemistry)[/h]From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


_For other uses, see Nascent state (disambiguation)._
*Nascent state* or _*in statu nascendi*_ (Lat. newly formed moiety: _in the state of being born_ or _just emerging_), in chemistry, refers to the form of an chemical element (or sometimes compound) in the instance of their liberation or formation. Often encountered are atomic oxygen (O[SUB]nasc[/SUB]), nascent hydrogen (H[SUB]nasc[/SUB]), and similar forms of chlorine (Cl[SUB]nasc[/SUB]) or bromine (Br[SUB]nasc[/SUB]). The monatomic nascent forms tend to be more reactive than their most common forms.[SUP][1]

rkusaw, I'm surprised they didn't mention your state change example.[/SUP]


----------



## oakapple (Feb 6, 2015)

I pronounce the word as nay-sunt .


----------

